
Upcoming Tech IPOs Will Mint Hundreds of Overnight Millionaires - KerryJones
https://gizmodo.com/upcoming-tech-ipos-will-mint-hundreds-of-overnight-mill-1832889859
======
bifrost
I think thats pretty obvious. Hopefully this will stimulate the economy.

